# GIK Acoustics to Exhibit New Alpha Series Color Options at AXPONA 2016



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This isn’t the first time we’ve covered GIK Acoustics’ relatively new Alpha Wood Series of acoustic panels, but the company has progressively added interesting new model options over the last several months. Home Theater Shack has maintained a long-standing relationship with the great folks at GIK, and for good reason. The company is flat-out passionate about their products, offers ridiculously competitive pricing, and delivers quality material and support. And its wide range of bass traps, acoustic panels, and diffusors can be found just about anywhere sound is a factor, including recording studios, listening rooms, home theaters, churches, restaurants and live auditoriums. 

To recap, GIK Acoustics announced a new line of acoustic panels and bass traps called the Alpha Wood Series late last year. This series marks a unique marriage of diffusion and absorption, relying on a wood face that has a mathematical sequence of slots for one-dimensional scattering of sound. The spacing of the slots on the front of the panel results in spatial diffusion of sound waves with an even decay time, while allowing low frequency waves to pass through to the fiberglass absorption material for low frequency control. GIK says that the 4A Alpha Panel provides twice the low-end absorption as compared to similar foam-based products (NRC =1.05). It can be used on front, side, and rear walls to keep reverberation better mixed and a room more lively.


The first available model in the series was the wall-mountable 4A Alpha Panel, a 23.75-inch x 23.75-in x 4-in wood-framed panel filled with rigid fiberglass absorption material (environmentally friendly, formaldehyde and urea formaldehyde free.) The first iteration of the 4A came wrapped in fabric and finished with a blonde veneer wood face. Several months later, GIK rolled-out two new models: the CT Alpha Bass Trap and a 24-inch x 48-inch 2A Alpha panel. Both of these larger models ship with freestanding supports (which allow them to be placed directly on the floor) and were initially offered with similar finishes to the original 4A Alpha Panels.










Late next week, GIK Acoustics will arrive at AXPONA 2016 with two new wood color options for the Alpha Series. In addition to wood veneer, customers will also have the ability to order ‘white’ and a light-controlled home theater friendly ‘black,’ both of which are welcomed options.

“We take pride in the variety that we offer our customers and adding color options to the Alpha Series is no exception,” says Glenn Kuras, president, GIK Acoustics. “This line is quite possibly our most versatile product and they’re more effective than similar products on the market. Not only that, but they’re made with the same quality and high performance standards that our customers have come to expect.”

If you find yourself at AXPONA, take a moment to find GIK in the Volti Lounge on the lobby level (outside the Dearborn Room). They’ll have a variety of Alpha Series color and size options on display.


For more information, visit *GIK Acoustics on the web*.

_Image Credits: GIK Acoustics_


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------

